# Chain Tensioner Gaskets on 2.8L V6 2001 Passat



## Tubes (May 13, 2002)

I picked up a Passat with 106,000 miles. I promptly did the water pump, timing belt, thermostat and all the tensionsers. I also replaced plugs, wires and valve cover gaskets.
When I had the water pump out I noticed lots of debris in the engine and in the antifreeze. I did my best to clean out the bottle and hoses and reassembled the car. Now that it is cold I have no heat.
I took the car to a shop to get the heater core and antifreeze flushed, they told me that my "Chain tensioner gaskets are pouring out oil" and that the cams need to be pulled to do this service
$1023.40 labor
$130 for valve cover gaskets (compared to $50 on German Auto)
$19.20 for chain tensioner gaskets.
Are these the gaskets at the rear of the engine? I did not notice any oil leaking when I installed the timing belt. 
Good news is my heat works after getting the heater core flushed


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Chain Tensioner Gaskets on 2.8L V6 2001 Passat (Tubes)*

Right cam adjuster (moves intake valve timing) is on rear of head..right above the hot Kombi valve in the exhaust system..so if the gasket and/or seal leak here..you smell burning oil because cabin air intake and filter are...right above!







Left side adjuster is on front of head..if this one leaks it drips down and fools you into thinking your oil cooler is leaking (or its gasket is shot)...If you're gettin oil leaks..first thing to do is replace PCV system...lots of threads here about that..search! Audi/Vw put out a bulletin saying they'd not honor power train warranty repairs for oil leaks until "PCV system was put in proper working order"...if PCV system goes south (and it does since its plastic and on top of hot engine)...crankcase pressure rises and forces oil outa motor. Not expensive to do...about $125 or so..3 components on my motor..big hose assembly, small hose from the big'n to the crankcase vent below the throttle body and something called a "suction pump"..Y shaped plastic part that controls vaccum to PCV and brake booster....check with Zeb at 1stVWparts (give him your vin) as to exactly what parts your car needs to rebuild PCV..VW changed in later years....think they eliminated the "suction pump" and went to a big disc valve on left rear of motor.....don't know when that happened, but with VIN they can get you correct parts list! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tubes (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Chain Tensioner Gaskets on 2.8L V6 2001 Passat (spitpilot)*

*Thank you for the awesome explanation!*
I am a newbie to these engines so I am learning as I go.
And yes, I can smell oil in the cabin, I thought it was just the valve cover gaskets bc the spark plug cavities were full of oil. I was hoping that the smell would burn off after I did the valve cover gaskets, but it looks like that is not the case!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Chain Tensioner Gaskets on 2.8L V6 2001 Passat (Tubes)*

Try the PCV overhaul first...it stopped my seeping adjuster gaskets/seals for almost 2 years...then the valve cover gasket let go big time and I took it in for Power Train Warranty repairs (bought car new..and 2000's had 10year/100K warranty that covers all lubed parts in engine and "associated seals and gaskets")...got not only seals repalced but also the adjusters themselves since they were starting to rattle on cold start up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And...the dealer couldn't charge me $$$ to overhaul the PCV system 'cause it was already done!


----------

